# Can't find what I need



## truthseeker (Feb 2, 2012)

I looked on the classifieds and could find what I needed.

I have a gorgeous black female. Vary bird aggressive on birds, with a homey personality. Train ability is high,with good bottom.


Eyes normal. Hips and elbows where done on the 15th at a breeding clinic. Reading is hips good, elbows normal. 


Need to find a stud in Northern Calli. I want it to be a natural cover, because this will be her first. Also need the dog to be MH or FC or AFC and EIC clear

I will be taking a pup to step up my game.

Keith


----------

